# sale bei Rose



## rumag (11. August 2014)

Gibt es bei Rose zum Ende der Saison Rabatt auf die Bikes? Ich würde mich für ein Unchained bzw. Soulfire interessieren.
Ich habe zu dem Thema nichts gefunden......


----------



## seele (11. August 2014)

läuft doch schon  (?)
http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/topangebote/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumag (11. August 2014)

Aber nicht für komplette Räder.


----------



## seele (11. August 2014)

ahso...


----------



## Foxi1988 (11. August 2014)

Ich glaub schon dass es letzte saison auf viele Modelle Rabatte gab wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere...


----------



## rumag (12. August 2014)

Ok. Und ab wann?


----------



## Foxi1988 (12. August 2014)

Das weiß ich nicht...
Denk ab der Eurobike, wenn die neuen Modelle vorgestellt werden, werden die alten runtergesetzt.
Aber darauf geb ich keine Garantie.


----------



## rumag (12. August 2014)

Mal sehen was sich ergibt.


----------



## StillPad (14. August 2014)

Sobald die ersten 2015 Modelle lieferbar sein werden, wird Rose wohl die Preise senken.
Machen alle anderen Hersteller auch so 

Bin auch schon auf der Lauer.


----------



## burtmunroe (26. August 2014)

Ich habe letztes Jahr zwischen den Jahren ein Uncle Jimbo von 2013 als Ausstellungsstück und Vorjahresmodell mit einigen hundert € Rabatt kaufen können.


----------



## StillPad (26. August 2014)

Der Sale ist da!
Gibt auf einige Modelle 10% Rabatt.

Finde ich aber noch recht wenig, denke mal bis Jahres Ende geht das auf 20% hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

